
A sheet of spider silk nearly half a mile long covers a field near Memphis - edward
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/11/151124-spiders-webs-tennessee-nation-science-animals/
======
yitchelle
spiders are amazing creatures. Just read the article on the BBC on one where
is spun a web across a river.

[http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20151126-the-worlds-
biggest-s...](http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20151126-the-worlds-biggest-
spider-web-can-span-an-entire-river)

~~~
masklinn
There's also the 2010 article "An Immense Concentration of Orb-Weaving Spiders
With Communal Webbing in a Man-Made Structural Habitat"[0] documenting a 4
acre web inside the Baltimore Wastewater Treatment Plant housing an estimated
(lowball) 107 million spiders.

[0] PDF [http://www.entsoc.org/PDF/2010/Orb-weaving-
spiders.pdf](http://www.entsoc.org/PDF/2010/Orb-weaving-spiders.pdf)

------
ghubbard
The article headline is: "Millions of Baby Spiders Create Giant Silken
Blanket"

tldr; Baby spiders do what they do. Spiderwebs enuse.

~~~
violentvinyl
Thank you, the one question I had (Was it a single spider?) was answered by
the original headline.

~~~
ghubbard
The question I had, "Why would someone want to make a half mile long sheet of
spider silk and put it in a field outside Memphis?" is also answered by the
original headline.

------
verytrivial
"news.nationalgeographic.com needs to uniquely identify your device to play
premium content..."

It begins.

~~~
reustle
I didn't see anything when viewing on chrome on desktop (with uBlock). What
information was it requesting? Some new HTML / JS hook?

~~~
hirsin
It's Chrome for Android only -
[https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/4410268?p=mobile_pr...](https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/4410268?p=mobile_protected_content&rd=1)

I'm assuming it's a nonstandard thing they're experimenting with that provides
a combination of device ID and browser ID (assuming Chrome on Android is
similar to it on desktop, where each install is branded with a number).

